# Beachwoods Maintenance Fees up 9.5% ...... AGAIN!



## harveyhaddixfan (Oct 12, 2017)

2018 budget received in the mail today for Beachwoods in Kitty Hawk, NC. 

This makes no sense. While a lot of stuff has gone down, the management fee and now called Indirect Corporate Costs (formerly Corporate Overhead Allocation) went up roughly $60k. Some of what doesn’t make sense is housekeeping. It went from roughly $50 a unit to $200 a unit. Huh? 

It gets better. The “developer delinquency contribution” was about half the bad debt expense last year. This year it equals it. It looks to me like all DRI is doing is padding their pockets. MF at this resort 5 years ago before Gold Key took over and renovated the place (and there was a special assessment) was only $625.


----------



## youppi (Oct 12, 2017)

Why 2, 3 and 4 bdrm have the same MF ?


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Oct 12, 2017)

youppi said:


> Why 2, 3 and 4 bdrm have the same MF ?



It’s always been that way. The 2 BR are actually lockouts with 1 BR in each. A lot of the 3 BR are lockouts 2/1. There are some stand alone 3 BR & 4 BR in newer buildings.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 12, 2017)

Any Beachwoods owners on TUG going to the HOA meeting on 10/19?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 30, 2017)

How about an update from the HOA meeting.


----------

